
Covid-19: US vs. Japanese response - tomohawk
https://asiatimes.com/2020/03/covid-19-us-vs-japanese-response/
======
javierluraschi
When comparing countries, I believe we need to compare them per capita:
[https://twitter.com/javierluraschi/status/124434855239588659...](https://twitter.com/javierluraschi/status/1244348552395886593)

